# Cleaning out freezer-meat disposal???



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I need suggestions of how to dispose of a large amount of old freezer burnt meat from a chest freezer. 

Long story short, my dad passed away 5 years ago, leaving my mom home alone. She offered me her old chest freezer as she no longer needs that much freezer space living alone. What I wasn't aware of until now, is that she hasn't lifted the lid since before dad passed on. Most of the meat in there is too old and/or freezer burnt, and is no good. I need to figure out how to dispose of this much meat.

It's WAY to much to use for dog food. I could really use some ideas of how to dispose of this. I would LOVE to have the freezer space!!!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Look up local hog farmers, they are always looking for that kind of stuff!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I fed my dogs out of a friend's deep freeze for a year. Unless you are in a hurry, just keep pecking away at it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Our local freecycle- people are always posting freezer burnt meat for dog food- and it goes fast!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have 7 dogs.
There's never any "waste" around here


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Contact a dog rescue! I would take the meat for sure and FIND a freezer for it if I had to. Or just put an add up and people will bang down your door for it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

can you pressure can it for dog food?? Id kill to have that


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

yes, you can pressure can it, though it kinda isnt ideal if your doing the raw fed diet. Craigslist is a spot I used to ask for meat on and had pretty good luck.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

At the price of meat today I would thaw... grind.... and turn it into bergoo or chile... refreeze and eat free for about a year. The "freezer burn" is not a problem really, it is merely where the meat has dried, there is nothing really wrong with it once you grind it all up and it gets rehydrated.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

zoo???


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> At the price of meat today I would thaw... grind.... and turn it into bergoo or chile... refreeze and eat free for about a year. The "freezer burn" is not a problem really, it is merely where the meat has dried, there is nothing really wrong with it once you grind it all up and it gets rehydrated.


Interesting! We have some meat our son left and I think it's getting close to 4 years old. We have eaten it, it's not freezer burned. It just seems to taste a little 'old' to me. My husband says it's fine and it's just my imagination.

I have been feeding some to neighbor's dogs - maybe I'll try doing really spicey cooking with it.


----------



## nanadeb (Dec 30, 2010)

Like everyone else is saying dog food
I also feed the cats with freezer burnt chicken and meats sometimes
They love it..(I think its better then mice)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Trixie said:


> Interesting! We have some meat our son left and I think it's getting close to 4 years old. We have eaten it, it's not freezer burned. It just seems to taste a little 'old' to me. My husband says it's fine and it's just my imagination.
> 
> I have been feeding some to neighbor's dogs - maybe I'll try doing really spicey cooking with it.


A couple pounds of meat.... we dont really care which kind and can be either ground, diced or chunked.... one medium onion, (sliced and diced) two tablespoons minced garlic... saute onion and garlic in butter, add meat and brown. add teaspoon of brown sugar, quart of tomatoes, one cup dried beans (boiled yesterday allowed to soak overnight then drained) a healthy pinch of crushed red pepper, one heaping teaspoon cumin, two heaping teaspoons chili powder, a hint of cinnamon, 1 teaspoon salt.... 7 hours in a crock pot. Ready to serve with a dab of sour cream, or shredded cheese, goes really well with cornbread and a nice room temperature dark beer. Or... allow to cool, put in one gallon freezer bags and toss back in freezer for a quick meal when your in a hurry.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nanadeb said:


> Like everyone else is saying dog food
> I also feed the cats with freezer burnt chicken and meats sometimes
> They love it..(I think its better then mice)


I havent tried mice.... but I am guessing your right. I eat the meat, feed the mice to the cats.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Freezer-burnt meat is fine in spicy cooking, like chili -- best done in a slow-cooker. If I was you, I'd gradually use it up for human and dog food. If you have chickens, you can feed some of it to them, too. Mine love meat scraps, and I gave them the driest parts of some freezer-burnt meat here a few days ago and they loved that. 

Kathleen


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I wish we could get by with eating it. DH has very sensitive smell and taste buds, and is very quick to tell me if he thinks something smells or tastes "off", and will then, of course, refuse to eat it. Maybe I can be selective and get some of the lesser affected pieces cooked and spiced before he would notice? I'll have to see.

No chickens here unfortunately. None even close by that I can think of. The only person I can think of that has hogs is a friend with a hog confinement. Not sure that this would work into their feeding schedule well. We only have one small dog, so it would take a long time to go through this that way. 

Canning it for dogfood would be a possibility. I know I've heard of people can their own dogfood, sometimes incorporating veggies and/or rice? I've just never been able to find the specifics on it. Have any of you done this, and is there anything specific I need to know?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Contact the local Humane Society. That's where we take any old meat that's left.

Bobg


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

You can cut off the freezer burnt meat, feed the burnt meat to the dog/cat, and use the good portion for yourself.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Raw pack in quart jars, and pressure can at 10 lbs 90 minutes. You can add some veges if you find any in the freezer.
If you really cant use it all, why dont you post on the barter board for a HT member to pick up. Im in PA (way too far), but would be tickled to get a windfall like that for my dogs


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

lickcreek2 said:


> I need suggestions of how to dispose of a large amount of old freezer burnt meat from a chest freezer.
> 
> It's WAY to much to use for dog food. I could really use some ideas of how to dispose of this. I would LOVE to have the freezer space!!!


Dog food, chicken food, pig food....


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

As long as it wasn't poultry, then I'd feed it to my chickens. It would be especially nice to have in the winter when my birds don't have access to bugs for protein.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

A good chest freezer will keep meat easily for 5 years. Are you sure the meat is bad?

Freezer burned meat is simply freeze dried and will rehydrate if it is simmered in liquid. I never throw out freezer burned meat.

The only meat I've ever had problems with when it has been frozen for a long time is the fat in a turkey will go "off" in taste after 2 years.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

We can our own dog food. You can just can the meat up and mix it with veggies when you serve it, or can the veggies with it.


----------

